# Broadband:Local Area Connection doesn't connect

## anachronycx

HI,

        I AM FACING DIFFICULTY USING MY BROADBAND CONNECTION ON LINUX. IT WORKS FINE ON MY OTHER OPERATING SYSTEM(WIN XP).

IN LINUX INTERFACE I SELECT WIRED NETWORK ,ENTERED VALUES FOR THE FIELDS : IP ADDRESS ;SUBNET MASK ;GATEWAY ;DNS SERVER.

IS THERE SOMETHING ELSE I NEED TO ENTER ? MOZILLA SAYS PAGE LOAD ERROR.

THE LIGHT INDICATORS IN MY ADSL ROUTER ALSO SEEM TO BE FINE.

WHAT SHOULD I DO?

<THERE IS NO PROBLEM IN CONNECTION LIKE NO RESPONSE,OR CONNECTION TIMEOUT. THERE IS NO 3RD PARTY FIREWALL INSTALLED>

THANKU...  :Smile: 

----------

## yumyum

Try using dhcp to resolve the the addresses.

p.s nice caps

----------

## anachronycx

dhcp doesn't do the trick. something else is the problem.anybody knows how to circumvent this?

----------

